# Raleigh Elkhorn Mountain Tour



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Picked this up for free today. U-brake model, so mid to late 80s I think? Any info/interest?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

1987 model...had Deore, alloy flat bars. Mild interest, but not life or death...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Raleigh*

Thanks. It is a real big frame. Way to big for me. It would be nice to see it go to a good home. It would probably make a good rider.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*1985 Elkhorn perfect*

I scored a perfect 85 Elkhorn today. Man, this thing is cherry. Pics coming.


----------



## ispymtnbikes (May 27, 2004)

Can't wait - I still have mine, which if my memory is correct, is a 1983. Almost still stock.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

A crappy picture of our 1985 Elkhorn. My first mountain bike was a 1984 Seneca and the shop I worked at sold 100% so we saw a bunch of these things. The Crested Butte (Deore XT) bike was a pretty cool ride.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Elkhorn*



ispymtnbikes said:


> Can't wait - I still have mine, which if my memory is correct, is a 1983. Almost still stock.


Forgot those pics today. Coming shortly.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Elkhorn Pics*

Here they are. This thing still has all the Raleigh stickers on the components. I dig that SR stem. I think it is an 85 based on the components and info from firstflightbikes. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ScottyMTB said:


> Here they are. This thing still has all the Raleigh stickers on the components. I dig that SR stem. I think it is an 85 based on the components and info from firstflightbikes. Thanks Jeff.


Looks like you stole it from FFB!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Elkhorn*

Just got home. Outran 3 Carolina State Troopers, jumped over one bridge that was out. Yeeeehaaaa!


----------

